
Trump: Republicans would ‘never’ be elected again if it was easier to vote - GoRudy
https://www.cake.co/conversations/mr5j7cK/trump-says-republicans-would-never-be-elected-again-if-it-was-easier-to-vote
======
sam36
>Yesterday, the President admitted on Fox & Friends that voter suppression
benefits Republicans.

That's somewhat of a generalization but the saying goes the other way too.
Republicans only want to make more rich people and democrats only want to make
more poor people. Only poor people vote democrat, hence they have to pander to
that crowd. The irony being, no poor person is ever made rich under a
democrat's rule. If there were no poor people or immigrants, there'd be no
democratic party.

------
doggodad
Partisanship is so 1990.

 _There is only one party, the Property party, with two wings: Democrat and
Republican._ \- Gore Vidal

Tribal bikeshedding about flavors of lying, corrupt sociopaths and their
particular brands of chicanery is the surest way to remain divided-and-
conquered and ignore the 800 lbs. gorilla in the room: calcified, entrenched
corruption that has ubiquitously surrounded and infiltrated the political,
economic, judicial and mainstream media systems such that idealistic reforms
from within are tilting at windmills while waiting for Godot. It doesn't
matter which flavor of party does what, they serve the same masters; the only
differences are the theatrical renditions of pseudo-democracy. Voting,
petitions, "antiestablishment" candidates, and other ostensible but weak
measures are futile to restore power and public administration to work for the
people. It is imperative that any actual, successful revolution separate
church and state and wealth corruption as a prime directive to prevent a
painful relapse.

